# XS Power-Audio Savings-Group Buy



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2012)

To kick off joining DIYMA.com we are going to open up a great discount opportunity to all of the DIYMA members.

Thanks to the guys at Audio Savings there will be a 2012 XS Power Group Buy and I think this one is going to be bigger than any of the ones before. There is not a set date for the group buy, because we have to get all of the behind the scenes stuff taken care of, but it will be 1 MONTH long and will start somewhere around March 9th. So keep checking back for the exact start date! Wanted to go ahead and post as many details as possible.

So, want to know how much you will be saving?? 15% off all of the new XP Series 12V batteries! Yes, that is 15% off the brand new XP Series batteries, but wait...... there is more...................This year the guys at Audio Savings said they didn't want to put a minimum # of batteries sold to get the discount, and Audio Savings is going to also do FREE SHIPPING with all orders! So, you get 15% off the new XP Series with free shipping, and the customer service of both Audio Savings and XS Power!!!

How is this going to work? Before the sales starts Audio Savings will provide a discount code for all the forum members to use for the sale. You will go to the Audio Savings site Audio Savings | Welcome to AudioSavings.com and pick what XP Series batteries and quantities you want. Then during the check out you will enter in the discount code (that will be provided before the sale starts) and get your 15% off with free shipping!!!

Pricing for those that haven't seen it.

XP3000 (Group 31 battery same size as D3100) $319.99 - 15% = $271.99 + free shipping
XP2500 (Group 27 battery same size as D2700) $289.99 - 15% = $246.49 + free shipping
XP2000 (Group 24 battery same size as D2400) $249.99 - 15% = $212.49 + free shipping
XP950 (same size as D/S975) $129.99 - 15% = $110.49 + free shipping
XP750 (same size as D/S680) 99.99 - 15% = 84.99 + free shipping


The XP Series was designed and manufactured for use as a secondary/supplemental power source. They are designed for high capacity installations, so if you need a battery to add some capacity for your system then this is the answer! What is the difference between the D/S series and the XP Series. For competitions the D/S series batteries are able to provide more instantaneous power, but for ground pounding and daily use the XP Series is the way to go. The XP Series is not designed to be used in under the hood applications, but work great for any battery bank in the back. You can find more info on the XP Series here XP Literature or on our XS Power website.


So if you have any questions just let me know. I will post up the start date as soon as everything gets put in place! If you wanted a reason to spend that tax money, then now you have one!


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I may have to get one of those xp2000's that should fit Chevy oem locations correct? 2004 cavalier


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2012)

Brian_smith06 said:


> I may have to get one of those xp2000's that should fit Chevy oem locations correct? 2004 cavalier


The XP Series is not designed to be used in under the hood applications, but work great for any battery bank in the back.

If you are looking for a battery for under the hood you should look at the D or S3400. Batteries are the same. Only difference is the D3400 has a blue decal and comes with hardware for hooking up ring terminals. S3400 comes with automotive posts and a red decal.


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

man that D3400 is a 1000 CCA bat and is $260 with free shipping on AudioSavings.com right now. I have inferred that the D stands for Deep Cycle.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2012)

All of our batteries are designed for deep cycle use.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Awesome deal here guys!
If you are looking for a new battery, XS produces the highest rated AGM batteries on the market.

Get on it fellas!

ANT


----------



## OldSkool_08 (Jun 6, 2008)

This is a great deal!


----------



## Made-In-TX (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm looking at the XP750 for an ATV application. Will this work as the only battery on my 4-wheeler and handle the vibrations/heat/wet conditions that it will be put through?


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

@NAthan - Welcome to DIYMA!!

Question:
Would the D975 be enough as a secondary battery in Dodge Ram 1500 with a Zapco DC350.2 and a Zapco 1100.1? Or would I have to bump up?


----------



## slim142 (Aug 5, 2010)

Does it really make a difference if I use D series for daily as main and bank?

Im sorry, might sound like big ignorance but just want to know how different can the XP be from the D series. Price difference is almost equal.


----------



## EdSawyer (Jan 6, 2012)

Yawn. Not much of a bargain here. These are made by someone like East Penn, right? I am sure XS does not manufacture their own batteries. For nice AGM batteries for a WHOLE lot less $, look to something like Deka batteries or East Penn manufacturing and buy direct for less than half the prices quoted here, more like 40% of what XS sells for the same thing. Check out: Big Crank Batteries - BatteryMart.com Big Crank batteries are the Deka house brand. Deka = East Penn manufacturing, who makes all the batteries like this for XS, Braille, Odyssey, Genesis, Hawker energy and all the other overpriced/overhyped AGM batteries. There's only about 3 manufacturers of AGM batteries (and/or batteries in general). The rest are marketeers/resellers/overpricers.


----------



## jcmsupport (Jan 14, 2012)

So the S3400 should be a good battery for stock alternator in a V6 Mustang 2007? Alt I think is about 135 amps.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

EdSawyer said:


> Yawn. Not much of a bargain here. These are made by someone like East Penn, right? I am sure XS does not manufacture their own batteries. For nice AGM batteries for a WHOLE lot less $, look to something like Deka batteries or East Penn manufacturing and buy direct for less than half the prices quoted here, more like 40% of what XS sells for the same thing. Check out: Big Crank Batteries - BatteryMart.com Big Crank batteries are the Deka house brand. Deka = East Penn manufacturing, who makes all the batteries like this for XS, Braille, Odyssey, Genesis, Hawker energy and all the other overpriced/overhyped AGM batteries. There's only about 3 manufacturers of AGM batteries (and/or batteries in general). The rest are marketeers/resellers/overpricers.



Way to welcome a new vendor to the forum.
Keep this type of **** in the main forum. Not in the vendors forum

ANT


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

Welcome, heard many great things of the XS Power D3400. Would like to try one out sometime to replace my Optima red top.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2012)

slim142 said:


> Does it really make a difference if I use D series for daily as main and bank?
> 
> Im sorry, might sound like big ignorance but just want to know how different can the XP be from the D series. Price difference is almost equal.


The XP series is not designed for being used as the main battery under the hood. If you put an XP series under the hood they will swell up, because they do not have the reinforced casing.



EdSawyer said:


> Yawn. Not much of a bargain here. These are made by someone like East Penn, right? I am sure XS does not manufacture their own batteries. For nice AGM batteries for a WHOLE lot less $, look to something like Deka batteries or East Penn manufacturing and buy direct for less than half the prices quoted here, more like 40% of what XS sells for the same thing. Check out: Big Crank Batteries - BatteryMart.com Big Crank batteries are the Deka house brand. Deka = East Penn manufacturing, who makes all the batteries like this for XS, Braille, Odyssey, Genesis, Hawker energy and all the other overpriced/overhyped AGM batteries. There's only about 3 manufacturers of AGM batteries (and/or batteries in general). The rest are marketeers/resellers/overpricers.


Ignorance is bliss! I love how people think they know what they are talking about, but in reality they just show ignorance by passing 100% false information on the internet. 

East Pen does not make XS Power batteries. They are in no way associated with XS Power. PLEASE call them and ask them if you have any questions. XS Power designs and manufactures our own batteries. 

Dekas are made from recycled lead and are cheaper to manufacture, so of course they will be cheaper. Deka does make some good batteries, but when compared head to head they do not have the instantaneous power, reserve, or life of XS Power batteries.

Just to clear up a few other of your false points. Odyssey is not made by East Penn. Odyssey and Hawker are Enersys products. If you would do any research at all you would be able to find this out EnerSys Home



jcmsupport said:


> So the S3400 should be a good battery for stock alternator in a V6 Mustang 2007? Alt I think is about 135 amps.


The Mustang is actually a Group 96R battery for under the hood. The S3400 (group 34) battery should fit, but you would want to measure and make sure. We have a lot of guys here that have 3400s in their mustangs, but again you would want to double check and make sure it works for your application.



adrenalinejunkie said:


> Welcome, heard many great things of the XS Power D3400. Would like to try one out sometime to replace my Optima red top.


You will see a lot more power from the 3400 v/s the Optima.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2012)

Made-In-TX said:


> I'm looking at the XP750 for an ATV application. Will this work as the only battery on my 4-wheeler and handle the vibrations/heat/wet conditions that it will be put through?


Yes, the XP750 would work fine for this type of application.



DeanE10 said:


> @NAthan - Welcome to DIYMA!!
> 
> Question:
> Would the D975 be enough as a secondary battery in Dodge Ram 1500 with a Zapco DC350.2 and a Zapco 1100.1? Or would I have to bump up?


A D975 would work fine for that, but I offer you another choice to think about. Depending on the year of the truck it probably takes a Group 65 battery. The D6500 is a group 65 battery and will fit in the stock location. If you were to put the D6500 in there you would not need a second battery. The D6500 is about $140 more than the D975, but you wouldn't need to run your extra ground and power wire to the back battery along with the fuses at the front battery and before the back battery. Some people prefer to not run a battery in the back if they can keep from it, so this is an option for you.


----------



## MeentSS02 (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm assuming this group buy will be for the XP series only? I've got an '08 Viper in need of a new battery, and the D3400 caught my eye since the car takes a Group 34.


----------



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

Brian_smith06 said:


> I may have to get one of those xp2000's that should fit Chevy oem locations correct? 2004 cavalier


Just as Nathan said up above, the S3400 or D3400 are the ones to go with for under the hood in a Cavy. The D2400 will fit too, but it's a little weaker. Personally for that engine bay I would go with one of the S3400's with the i-Bar 551 top & side adapters...that way you can use the stock terminals for the engine and hook up the rest of your accessories on the top with a normal battery post terminal.

If you don't want standard battery posts the D3400 with the i-Bar 555 terminals may be the way to go...just depends on what kind of terminal hardware you want. Of course, you can always change it in the future too for pretty cheap with all of the i-Bar accessories XS offers.

I have a cavy btw...been looking into this a lot in the past month lol.


Larry


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2012)

Actually the D2400 is a bigger battery than the D3400. The D2400 is a group 24 battery and they are taller than the Group 34 batteries. You are going from about 44lbs of the D3400 to about 62lbs with the D2400.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> You will see a lot more power from the 3400 v/s the Optima.



Thanks for the response, will the upgrade from the Optima red top to the XS power D3400 only be noticeable while the motor is off? I have a 140A alternetor (AD244) and have about 1,200 W RMS of power. Thanks again.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2012)

adrenalinejunkie said:


> Thanks for the response, will the upgrade from the Optima red top to the XS power D3400 only be noticeable while the motor is off? I have a 140A alternetor (AD244) and have about 1,200 W RMS of power. Thanks again.


No, you will see the advantages while running also. You can figure that alt will do around around 90amps at idle. Lets say your vehicle takes around 40amps to run and the system pulls around 100amps. With your system and vehicle you running behind a little on power, except when the alt is at its peak power output. When you have a larger pull than your alternator can support you start to pull from your batteries, so you should also see less voltage drop while the vehicle is running.

You will also notice a difference in the power the amps are getting when the bass hits. The 3400 is designed to meet the instantaneous power draw from the amplifier better than your red top. Actually Opitma doesn't want the red top hooked up to an audio system.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> No, you will see the advantages while running also. You can figure that alt will do around around 90amps at idle. Lets say your vehicle takes around 40amps to run and the system pulls around 100amps. With your system and vehicle you running behind a little on power, except when the alt is at its peak power output. When you have a larger pull than your alternator can support you start to pull from your batteries, so you should also see less voltage drop while the vehicle is running.
> 
> You will also notice a difference in the power the amps are getting when the bass hits. The 3400 is designed to meet the instantaneous power draw from the amplifier better than your red top. Actually Opitma doesn't want the red top hooked up to an audio system.



Ok, cool. I am aware that the Red top isn't good/ment for car audio applications, I purchased this Optima red top before I got into car audio. Can you link me to the part/bar that is needed for the '01 Chevrolet S10-Blazer to allow the posts to be on top? The D3400 will fit (under hood) my Blazer, right? Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2012)

adrenalinejunkie said:


> Ok, cool. I am aware that the Red top isn't good/ment for car audio applications, I purchased this amp before I got into car audio. Can you link me to the part/bar that is needed for the '01 Chevrolet S10-Blazer to allow the posts to be on top? The D3400 will fit (under hood) my Blazer, right? Thanks


Actually if you order the S3400 it comes with the SAE automotive posts and you wouldn't have to purchase anything else. Yes, that is a group 34 battery.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Actually if you order the S3400 it comes with the SAE automotive posts and you wouldn't have to purchase anything else. Yes, that is a group 34 battery.



Ok, so the S3400 is exactly like the D3400 with the only difference of the posts?


----------



## Made-In-TX (Feb 28, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, the XP750 would work fine for this type of application.


Great deal! Also, thanks for the info! One other thing is I noticed that the XP750 isn't listed on the Audio Savings website, do you know by chance if that will be offered for the Group Buy? Thanks again!


----------



## LilJonny16 (Aug 8, 2008)

Do you have a battery for Volkswagens? I have a 2012 Volkswagen CC


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> A D975 would work fine for that, but I offer you another choice to think about. Depending on the year of the truck it probably takes a Group 65 battery. The D6500 is a group 65 battery and will fit in the stock location. If you were to put the D6500 in there you would not need a second battery. The D6500 is about $140 more than the D975, but you wouldn't need to run your extra ground and power wire to the back battery along with the fuses at the front battery and before the back battery. Some people prefer to not run a battery in the back if they can keep from it, so this is an option for you.


It will be going into a 2002 Dodge Ram 1500 Quad Cab. I am putting the battery in the secondary location where the Air Intake Filter used to be. I would like to keep the battery under the hood as I will not have any room elsewhere.

Your suggestion is to just add in the D6500 without a second battery? I am still running the stock alternator, should I change that too? I want to keep from dimming the lights and such during high volumes.

Thanks again Nathan!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2012)

adrenalinejunkie said:


> Ok, cool. I am aware that the Red top isn't good/ment for car audio applications, I purchased this amp before I got into car audio. Can you link me to the part/bar that is needed for the '01 Chevrolet S10-Blazer to allow the posts to be on top? The D3400 will fit (under hood) my Blazer, right? Thanks


Actually if you order the S3400 it comes with the SAE automotive posts and you wouldn't have to purchase anything else. Yes, that is a group 34 battery.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2012)

LilJonny16 said:


> Do you have a battery for Volkswagens? I have a 2012 Volkswagen CC


Depending on the engine size it is either a Group 47 or 48 battery. We do not have direct replacement, but it also looks like the Group 34 will fit with the measurements given. I would suggest double checking to make sure though first. It looks like the terminals are reversed, but if you still have to do your Big3 upgrade this should not be an issue.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2012)

DeanE10 said:


> It will be going into a 2002 Dodge Ram 1500 Quad Cab. I am putting the battery in the secondary location where the Air Intake Filter used to be. I would like to keep the battery under the hood as I will not have any room elsewhere.
> 
> Your suggestion is to just add in the D6500 without a second battery? I am still running the stock alternator, should I change that too? I want to keep from dimming the lights and such during high volumes.
> 
> Thanks again Nathan!


Well looking at your year model they actually came with optional battery sizes depending on the options you purchased. It will be either a group 65 or group 27 battery, so it would be either the D6500 or D2700. Either one would work fine on that system with no need for another battery.

As far as your dimming goes you could change the alternator out and still have some slight dimming. What I would suggest is to do the Big3 upgrade and that will probably take care of your dimming.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2012)

adrenalinejunkie said:


> Ok, so the S3400 is exactly like the D3400 with the only difference of the posts?



Yeah the same exact battery. Just a difference of having the posts and a red decal instead of a blue decal.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Well looking at your year model they actually came with optional battery sizes depending on the options you purchased. It will be either a group 65 or group 27 battery, so it would be either the D6500 or D2700. Either one would work fine on that system with no need for another battery.
> 
> As far as your dimming goes you could change the alternator out and still have some slight dimming. What I would suggest is to do the Big3 upgrade and that will probably take care of your dimming.


Planning to do the Big3 at the same time as this battery upgrade  ok, I am ready, Where/When do I order?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2012)

DeanE10 said:


> Planning to do the Big3 at the same time as this battery upgrade  ok, I am ready, Where/When do I order?


If you are looking to purchase online I would suggest AudioSavings, Sonic Electronix, or Sound Solutions audio. They seem to have the best prices and free shipping. If you want to purchase local I can check and see if we have a dealer in your area.

If you are going to still use your automotive posts, then you will want to get a set of 580 post adapters. If you are going to hook everything up with ring terminals then you will not need anything.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

Nathan, can you give me the name of 2 dealers near Sun city, CA 92585? Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2012)

Well AudioSavings is going to start the group buy a little early on the XP3000 and XP2500. They have these in stock and they will ship after you place your order. They will be getting the XP2000, XP950, and XP750 in stock very soon and they will then be added to the buy.











Dont forget this is a group buy that lasts until supplies run out, so some models will be out of stock pretty soon.


----------



## Made-In-TX (Feb 28, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Well AudioSavings is going to start the group buy a little early on the XP3000 and XP2500. They have these in stock and they will ship after you place your order. They will be getting the XP2000, XP950, and XP750 in stock very soon and they will then be added to the buy.


Awesome news man! Thanks!!!


----------



## YellowC4S (Nov 25, 2008)

I have a 2012 Volkwagen GTI 2.0TSI. I think I want the D3400. Can you confirm this and will it be plug and play?

Thank you in advance,

Kevin


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

I've put a bit of thought to the D3400. on a setup with 1,300 W RMS and an alternator with 140A (AD244) which (model) battery would be sufficient if I was to keep my Optima red top under the hood and use an XS power battery in the cargo area? Thanks


----------



## marcandtammy (Mar 7, 2012)

hi i was interested in the xs xp 950, i live in british columia canada, could you tell me if i get free shipping as well and the cost in total or how to buy the battery please


----------



## TwoDrink (Aug 26, 2009)

Nathan, thank you for all the information. It is really appreciated! Unfortunately I can't give up the room for a secondary battery but I will be looking at your products for a new primary.


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

EdSawyer said:


> Yawn. Not much of a bargain here. These are made by someone like East Penn, right? I am sure XS does not manufacture their own batteries. For nice AGM batteries for a WHOLE lot less $, look to something like Deka batteries or East Penn manufacturing and buy direct for less than half the prices quoted here, more like 40% of what XS sells for the same thing. Check out: Big Crank Batteries - BatteryMart.com Big Crank batteries are the Deka house brand. Deka = East Penn manufacturing, who makes all the batteries like this for XS, Braille, Odyssey, Genesis, Hawker energy and all the other overpriced/overhyped AGM batteries. There's only about 3 manufacturers of AGM batteries (and/or batteries in general). The rest are marketeers/resellers/overpricers.


you obviously haven't seen the XS power videos battery comparison tests


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

YellowC4S said:


> I have a 2012 Volkwagen GTI 2.0TSI. I think I want the D3400. Can you confirm this and will it be plug and play?
> 
> Thank you in advance,
> 
> Kevin


I fit a D3400 of in my 91 jetta. I tipped the battery on its side.
Don't know if the new '12 models have less space for batteries but that is probably the case.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

jockhater2 said:


> you obviously haven't seen the XS power videos battery comparison tests



I've seen some. Do you have any links that you would like to share? Thanks


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Which one would be roughly equivalent to a Group 35? 

Looking to jump the available juice up in a 2007 WRX.


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

adrenalinejunkie said:


> I've seen some. Do you have any links that you would like to share? Thanks


XS Power D3100 v/s Competition Group 31 Load Test - YouTube


XS Power D3100 v/s Competitor Group 31 - YouTube


D3100 with a small crack! - YouTube


The tests were done by nathan. The guy who is the salesmen in this thread.


----------



## cybersailor420 (Mar 9, 2009)

chithead said:


> Which one would be roughly equivalent to a Group 35?
> 
> Looking to jump the available juice up in a 2007 WRX.


same here for my 2006. not sure which batteries are good for use as the main battery, but i'm just looking to run 1 sufficiently large battery under the hood.


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

cybersailor420 said:


> same here for my 2006. not sure which batteries are good for use as the main battery, but i'm just looking to run 1 sufficiently large battery under the hood.


There "D" series is for under the hood. The "XP" series is for the trunk.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2012)

YellowC4S said:


> I have a 2012 Volkwagen GTI 2.0TSI. I think I want the D3400. Can you confirm this and will it be plug and play?
> 
> Thank you in advance,
> 
> Kevin


I do not have the measurements for the 2012, but the other years took a Group 48 battery, which is close to the same size as the D3400/S3400. You would want to measure to make sure though first. The terminals are also reversed, so you would need to extend your cables.



adrenalinejunkie said:


> I've put a bit of thought to the D3400. on a setup with 1,300 W RMS and an alternator with 140A (AD244) which (model) battery would be sufficient if I was to keep my Optima red top under the hood and use an XS power battery in the cargo area? Thanks


You could go with a couple of the XP750s, XP950s, or an XP2000 if you are not going to be competing.



marcandtammy said:


> hi i was interested in the xs xp 950, i live in british columia canada, could you tell me if i get free shipping as well and the cost in total or how to buy the battery please


You would need to contact AudioSavings on this, because they are the ones doing the group buy.



chithead said:


> Which one would be roughly equivalent to a Group 35?
> 
> Looking to jump the available juice up in a 2007 WRX.


Group 35 is pretty much the same as a D5100R. Here is another option if you are interested also. Subaru STI D3400 and Ibar 555 XS power battery upgrade - YouTube


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I like that D975, but I want to make sure it will fit.

Edit: you posted right before I did. Ok I will check out the other option.

Thanks!


----------



## cybersailor420 (Mar 9, 2009)

wow that D3400 is pricey... about what CCA is that battery rating comparative too? I can't wrap my head around the relationship between the XS rating and the old CCA ratings that I know and love


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

cybersailor420 said:


> wow that D3400 is pricey... about what CCA is that battery rating comparative too? I can't wrap my head around the relationship between the XS rating and the old CCA ratings that I know and love


1000 amps

CHeck out the videos above.

It will explain to you why there batteries are more.

in one comparison test. It takes 3 Kinetic Group 31 batts to hold 10.8v on a 500 amp pull.

It takes one XS group 31 to hold 10.8 volts on the same test.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

jockhater2 said:


> 1000 amps
> 
> CHeck out the videos above.
> 
> ...


That's impressive!


----------



## Colbyjack (Jul 31, 2011)

So have the xp3000's all sold out? They're gone off their site?


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

Colbyjack said:


> So have the xp3000's all sold out? They're gone off their site?


There sold out for the time being. Nathan sent out a shipment today and he said it should be there by the middle of next week.
People on CACO are ordering the 3000's like crazy. I am waiting also.

I just received one of my XP3000s (just need 1 more)


----------



## Made-In-TX (Feb 28, 2012)

Nathan, any idea as to when the XP750's will be available through AudioSavings?


----------



## Colbyjack (Jul 31, 2011)

jockhater2 said:


> There sold out for the time being. Nathan sent out a shipment today and he said it should be there by the middle of next week.
> People on CACO are ordering the 3000's like crazy. I am waiting also.
> 
> I just received one of my XP3000s (just need 1 more)


So will the next batch be available while the group buy is still going on?


----------



## 037981 (Sep 13, 2009)

I am interested in XP3000 is it still going to be 271.99 + free shipping

also I live in Australia how big is the box and what is the total weight


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2012)

cybersailor420 said:


> wow that D3400 is pricey... about what CCA is that battery rating comparative too? I can't wrap my head around the relationship between the XS rating and the old CCA ratings that I know and love



We do not even bother with publishing CCA ratings, because the CCA and CA rating process is so old and out dated. They were both designed back in the early 1900s and are basically a test of turning the key and hold it in the start position for 30 seconds. If you did this you would burn your starter up. This was important back in the day when it took you 30 seconds to start up a vehicle, but now since everything is fuel injected it is just outdated. Instant cranking power is more important these days. The D3400 is a 1000CA battery with a 875CCA rating.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2012)

Made-In-TX said:


> Nathan, any idea as to when the XP750's will be available through AudioSavings?


They have them, but it takes a little while for them to get them added into the system. I would say around the first of next week if not today or tomorrow.



Colbyjack said:


> So will the next batch be available while the group buy is still going on?


Yes, they will be on the site probably by the middle of the week.



037981 said:


> I am interested in XP3000 is it still going to be 271.99 + free shipping
> 
> also I live in Australia how big is the box and what is the total weight


The group buy is still going on with the same prices, but you will have to contact Audio Savings as far as the shipping procedures. They usually package the batteries in their packaging also, so I am not sure what the total weight and size would be.


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

037981 said:


> I am interested in XP3000 is it still going to be 271.99 + free shipping
> 
> also I live in Australia how big is the box and what is the total weight


My XP3000 in package weighed around 72lbs


----------



## 037981 (Sep 13, 2009)

jockhater2 said:


> My XP3000 in package weighed around 72lbs


do you know what size the packaging was ???


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

037981 said:


> do you know what size the packaging was ???


Pretty big. Because if you check the batteries dimensions. The battery came in a box that fit around the battery. Then there were peanuts around that. Then a bigger box around that.


----------



## crazynaclh20 (Mar 11, 2012)

bump


----------



## cybersailor420 (Mar 9, 2009)

jockhater2 said:


> 1000 amps
> 
> CHeck out the videos above.
> 
> ...


oh yea i know why, i wasn't saying they were over-priced, just a lot of money.



[email protected] said:


> We do not even bother with publishing CCA ratings, because the CCA and CA rating process is so old and out dated. They were both designed back in the early 1900s and are basically a test of turning the key and hold it in the start position for 30 seconds. If you did this you would burn your starter up. This was important back in the day when it took you 30 seconds to start up a vehicle, but now since everything is fuel injected it is just outdated. Instant cranking power is more important these days. The D3400 is a 1000CA battery with a 875CCA rating.


yea i know, but CCA is still what many of us are familiar with. it's just a reference. but i understand even under the same rating, the XS batteries will take way more abuse.

do you have something smaller than the D3400? My maximum possible current draw will only be about 200 amps. plus i do race my car sometimes, so the lighter the better.

thanks,

-Ian-


----------



## Made-In-TX (Feb 28, 2012)

Got my XP750 ordered today! Can't wait to get it in! Thanks for putting this together Nathan!!!


----------



## AUDIO_GOD (Jul 15, 2011)

how do you get the code i need to order a couple 2000's


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

AUDIO_GOD said:


> how do you get the code i need to order a couple 2000's


lol your like the millionth person to ask

its POWER


----------



## AUDIO_GOD (Jul 15, 2011)

jockhater2 said:


> lol your like the millionth person to ask
> 
> its POWER


oh ok thanks!! i didnt see it posted anywhere


----------



## Made-In-TX (Feb 28, 2012)

[email protected] said:


>


Post #35 from page 2


----------



## AUDIO_GOD (Jul 15, 2011)

LOL!!!!!! i didnt see that


----------



## DaCid (Oct 17, 2010)

Is there a way to calculate how much my car might be pulling just to run its stock features? I am wondering because I am looking to better my electrical system in my car (it has major dimming and voltage drop). 

It's a 1995 honda with a TINY battery and an 80 amp alternator. I am purchasing a 200 amp alternator soon, and looking to upgrade the battery also. My current battery is a 51R-60 (L9" x H8.5" x W4.5") with 500 CCA and 625 CA. Due to the firewall and suspension I can not really increase the size of the battery's width.

I had made a cardboard prototype of a D5100R (as close to exact measurements as possible) and test fitted it. It just seems to touch against a cluster of wires that run through the firewall, so it sits slightly crooked to the firewall and touches a clutch line on the opposite side. I don't know if I could make that work or not.... :/

Do you have any suggestions on what I could do? Whether just adjusting the fitting to hold the 5100R or on another battery that would fit better? I have some pictures if they would help. I figure once my stereo is upgraded completely it should pull no more than about 1800w plus the stock vehicle needs.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

Can one be used for the vehicle start up,and one for the system,and if so, can I run these parrallel for charging,off of one alternator/200amp, or will an Isolator be needed?Thanks


----------



## morgan18 (Dec 31, 2006)

Does anyone know how xs power measures their height? Does it include the posts installed? I know it's only like an inch or whatever those posts are but it makes a huge difference in my car. If anyone knows please let me know. This pertains to the d2400 batt.


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

morgan18 said:


> Does anyone know how xs power measures their height? Does it include the posts installed? I know it's only like an inch or whatever those posts are but it makes a huge difference in my car. If anyone knows please let me know. This pertains to the d2400 batt.


dimmensions are without posts


----------



## Colbyjack (Jul 31, 2011)

So did I miss the second run of 3000's, because I've been checking the site and haven't seen them come available again.


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

Colbyjack said:


> So did I miss the second run of 3000's, because I've been checking the site and haven't seen them come available again.


I have been checking every day for 2 weeks. I am thinking the same thing.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2012)

They are on the site now. Sale ends on the 13th, so take advantage of the discount while it lasts.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2012)

Only 1 week left.


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi guys, looking for a secondary trunk power cell for a true 2500-3000 watt system. Amps are some oldschool class A/B current hogs. Already have a big deep cycle, 220amp alternator, and big 3 upgraded, just looking to really set it up right. Which XS cell is for me? Thanks!


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

Are these still on sale?


----------



## redheadedrod (Jul 24, 2011)

I have a 2003 Chevy Avalanche With power/heated seats. This truck has a 105 amp alternator in it stock. 

I am looking to install a CarPC system into this vehicle that will pull under 160W. 

If I install the system I am considering I will have 6 "old school" unregulated 50MS Audio Art amplifiers that at 14 volts could max out at about 2000W. 

Case rating of 2x50W but documentation rates these at 75x2 at 14V and 1x350 at 14V. Yes these were considered "cheater" amps when they were new. 

My setup will be as follows:

2x75 driving Passive Diamond 3way Audio HEX speakers (6.5, 4, and tweet)
2x75 driving Passive Diamond 2way Audio Hex speakers (6.5, tweet)
1x350 or 2x75 driving 6.5 HART series Subwoofers (80-150hz roughly. Will use two amplifiers regardless of configuration. Don't know how they will match up yet otherwise. in 1x350 mode it will be heavily attenuated.)
1x350 x 2 driving 10" HART series Subwoofers (0-80 hz).

So with this setup I would max out at 1700 or 1150 depending on the setup of the smaller subs. (Would be 1075 if I use 1 amp to drive both 6.5 subs at 2x75 but with the level of attenuation will be closer to 1400 than 1700 if I drive each with its own)

I am considering a dual battery system more for the CarPC than the system since I would seldom run the system much lower while parked. I do have an aftermarket WRANGLER alternator I may add to this system. This Alternator has an external regulator and is supposed to be 120amps hot or cold. It has dual outputs on it to power 2 batteries directly. 

I know that GM has a secondary battery tray available for these trucks. I may consider a second battery just for the Sound system and PC and keep the main battery for the truck. 

With a 2 battery system I was taught you really want to run with 2 identical batteries. 

So what would you suggest here?

This truck comes with side "posts" and I normally don't like this setup because it can be hard to jump but GM was nice enough to have a remote jumping terminal that has a large easy to access post.

I realize the sale is likely over.. Just looking for information at this point.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

D6500 all dressed up.








[/IMG]


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> D6500 all dressed up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the coolest looking battery connectors ive ever seen. Nice!


----------



## cobraa (Dec 4, 2009)

Very cool battery connector indeed? are they for sale?


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

My xs power batteries.


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

I dont think xs power ever checks this subforum or updates it. Ive seen some questions go unaswered for weeks and weeks.


----------

